# Thinking about a HSU VTF-2 MK4, but would like some input...



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

So.

I'm considering buying a HSU VTF-2 MK4. I currently run an Energy S10.3. Here's a quick run down on the Energy:

Original Msrp was $529 (I paid, from Vanns, about $249):

Product Features of s10.3 include the following:

10-inch injection-molded woofer with patented ribbed elliptical surround suspension for greater output and lower distortion
800-watt dynamic / 200-watt RMS custom matched amplifier for clean and deep bass down to 21Hz
Rigid, low-distortion MDF enclosure with black ash finish and integrated front level control
Variable crossover and phase control to blend with any speakers, low-level and speaker level inputs for connection to any receiver, amplifier or TV
Front-firing, down-ported design for maximum impact and reduced port turbulence and distortion


My room is 13x17x8, Theater use only.


I generally like my energy. It never bottoms out, has some good boom. Can rumble.

I have noticed a few specific things about it:

1) my primary frustration is how it sounds when there is loud bass heavy music in a movie. I watched the chipmunks movie with my kids the other day and the bass (during some songs... Especially rap music) was very loose and not aligned with the song (so loose it sounded out of sync). But for things like explosions, etc, it's spot on.

2) I've had issues with boominess. I've used REW... Have a BFD... And bass traps. All if that has helped some! I know the boominess is probably primarily due to the room size/shape itself.

At any rate, it looks like the HSU can be had for $600. Which is a decent coin!

Can someone who owns the HSU (or familiar with it) describe to me - specifically - what I'd gain by buying the HSU? If someone told me every bass note would be tighter --- punchier --- exactly precise... I might be sold. But I'm worried that my $600 will only buy me something that will have the ability to go louder... Not bring exponentially better clarity and jaw dropping precision.

Thanks guys (and gals!)

27


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I owned a couple of Energy subs in the past; I had them on the side and surround channels (M&Ks for LFE and center). They worked well, but I think that the Hsu would be an excellent choice. It's 12 inch driver is ~34^2 inches larger than a 10 inch (area of the driver figured as a circle not a cone) and can hit *18 Hz*!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess bigger is always better!

The main driver for me are some of the the factors I touched on... Quality of the sound. Do subs ( specifically something like my energy and the hSu) differ that greatly I their ability to cleanly (more precise, less loose, tighter... Whatever descriptors someone could come up with) reproduce LFE? Or will will the difference really be more about loudness?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

IMHO-clean tight bass is _much_ more important than loud bass; quality over quantity, so to speak. Some subs are "all boom, no tune," but I would NOT put the Hsu in this category. All things being equal, I think that you will find the Hsu to be cleaner, tighter AND louder.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Called-up and talked to the HSU staff... very friendly. I appreciated their interest in my questions and taking the time to answer!

I went ahead and ordered the VTF-2 M4. 

I'm in the middle of a major HT renovation... so it will be a few weeks before everything is installed and ready to rip. That being said, I'm excited to move up another level on the ole' subwoofer chain.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> IMHO-clean tight bass is _much_ more important than loud bass; quality over quantity, so to speak.


Amen to that. I will always take articulation over volume. I too want detail, not noise.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Well... hopefully this sub will deliver just that! Because I'm in agreement with both of you!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I own a pair of the VTF2 Mk3s. Put simply, I think you would gain everything that the Energy lacks, and you would gain them in spades. 

That having been said I also want to mention that _control_ plays a large part in your sub's performance, and a larger part than you may think. As an example I recently upgraded to a Sherwood R-972 AVR and a completely unexpected benefit of that upgrade was not just improved bass control but _vastly_ improved bass control. Audyssey MultEQ in my former AVR was simply no match for what I get now from the Hsu. Ive also calibrated the Hsu with Audyssey MultEQ XT and I dont think it compared to what I get now from my sub, though admittedly that was some time ago. So I guess the moral of the story is the sub itself is only part of the equation but certainly upgrading to a Hsu over your energy will result in a tighter and stronger impact, as well as a more refined sound.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^. Thanks for the input. I'm really excited to get this bad boy and fire it up! My home theater is only 1800 cubic feet... The tech at HSU said this sub will be plenty!

As for the AVR... I use an Elite receiver... And I have a feedback destroyer which I successfully used in conjunction with REW to help tame the Energy. So, I'm hoping I can have some success getting the most from the HSU.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a vtf3mk3 and LOVE IT. It's setup upside down firing into my side of the sofa. It'd be right side up but "someone" didn't want it on her side. Hsu said it can even be setup 90deg from normal if need be. This sub rocks with music and movies and plays everything very clearly and has never sounded boomy at all. Only regret is that I couldn't afford the rosenut finish at the time, although the satin black is very nice as well. You bought a great sub and should enjoy it for years to come. Congrats.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

I know this is an older thread, but how are you enjoying the Hsu? I also have the vtf2 mk4 and have been loving every minute of it!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I liked the HSU... no doubt that it's a very nice sub. I had been thinking about adding a second, or going slightly larger... ended up getting dual PSA XS30's. So, after the holidays, my HSU will be going up for sale. Basically a 5 month old unit. Hoping I can fetch a fair price for it..


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the vtf3 mk4 and love it.


----------



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been doing some research and find myself impressed with the VTF-2 MK4 subwoofer. I have a 1600 sq. ft. room and think this unit would do nicely. Do you still have yours for sale? If so, I'm interested.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, I haven't put it up for sale yet. PM me - where do you live?


----------



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm waiting for pm privileges. Otherwise, pm me your e-mail address and we can continue this conversation there.


----------

